# DishPVR 522 info



## Steve Mehs

> Another next-generation DISH DVR, the DISH PVR522 is a two-tuner model with an 80 GB hard drive and the ability to use the second tuner to relay programs to a television in a second room via an RG-6 coaxial cable connection. EchoStar will also offer next year a stand-alone IRD with dual-tuners and the same second television viewing option.


http://www.tvinsite.com/twice/index.asp?layout=story&doc_id=98000&display=breakingNews


----------



## Dmitriy

I will be the first person to buy that receiver.


----------



## Bob Haller

No I will, as a matter of fact it diminshed my interest in the 721


----------



## dlsnyder

The 522 is also much more in line with my needs/budget than the 721. Count me in too!

(Unless someone can find a way to hack the 721 and turn it into something more like a TiVo...)


----------



## Chris Blount

Interesting. I was all set to buy a 721 but may now wait. I'm also going to be looking hard at the HDTV PVR.


----------



## James_F

So what is the 721 for????


----------



## scooper

I may seriously consider this and put my current units (a 4700 and a 2700) back as spares.


----------



## Jacob S

I wonder if they will charge the 4.99 additional outlet fee, and if they do I wonder what they will call it then because it is not an addtional outlet.

I also wonder if it will be any cheaper than buying a second receiver, if not then it would be if they would drop the 4.99 per month price and then maybe more people would go for this.

Would this be cheaper for Dish to have made then having the receivers made seperately? Just how much would they save? Enough to make this worth messing with? What would be the advantage of this if not? 

Also I think they should make the audio/video wireless and all of then UHF if they were to do this, then it would make it more practical and easier and more advantages.


----------



## Dmitriy

I found some pictures of PVR522.


----------



## DmitriA

Yuck! What's up with the green buttons on the remote???

BTW, from the same article:


> One of DirecTV's first special DVR services will be a trial subscription video-on-demand (SVOD) service arranged with premium programmer Starz Encore. The service will give users the option of programming the DirecTV DVR to automatically record up to five Starz movies - taken from the regular Starz channel lineup - per month. The feature will be offered at no extra charge to DirecTV DVR subscribers that take the Starz channel in their programming packages.


Eh? Why would anyone want to use that if you can setup the timers for the movies you want to watch yourself?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

The 721 will be more feature based then the 522. Once the 721 has full Internet access available through it the diffrences between it and the 721 IMHO a more feature rich product.


----------



## James_F

Or just more expensive... :shrug:

I don't get this.....


----------



## Kidder

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *So what is the 721 for???? *


For people like me who still only have 1 TV in the house, but want to be able to have access to two tuners in one box? :shrug:

At the very least, it looks like the 721's got 40GB more drive space than the 522, unless they decide to drop a bigger drive in it before it hits mass production. And as other people have mentioned, it sounds like the 721's still going to be the high-end model (at least until the HD-enabled version arrives).


----------



## James_F

But the 522 has a second tuner... How is 40GB worth at least $300 more????? I don't get it...


----------



## DmitriA

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *But the 522 has a second tuner... How is 40GB worth at least $300 more????? I don't get it... *


Where did you find the price for 522? I don't see it in that article...


----------



## Geronimo

That was my ? that did not make it. What is the price of this device. We even have people saying they want it more than the 721. How do they know?


----------



## James_F

I'm assuming it would be the cost of the new DirecTivo. :shrug: If not lets say its $250 - $300 for current subscribers as is the 508. Why would you pay for the 721? I don't get it...


----------



## DmitriA

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *I'm assuming it would be the cost of the new DirecTivo. :shrug: If not lets say its $250 - $300 for current subscribers as is the 508. Why would you pay for the 721? I don't get it... *


What do you base that assumption on? Did you see something of that sort in the article? How do you know it won't cost MORE than the 721?


----------



## James_F

:lol: Maybe you are right, but you can't think that it would cost more. Chill out. No one is coming out for a reason to pay extra for the 721. Explain to me why its needed? Or explain why the 522 is needed? 

The 522 and 508 are practically the same receiver. That is my assumption. How is that a bad assumption?


----------



## DmitriA

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *The 522 and 508 are practically the same receiver. That is my assumption. How is that a bad assumption? *


No, that's a terrible assumption because the 522 will have 2 tuners. As such, it would need completely different software and hardware.

On the other hand, the only difference that we know of between 721 and 522 is the ethernet card (costs what - 20-30 bucks?) and the size of the HD. So I don't think it's too unreasonable to believe that the price of the 522 may be somewhere close to the price of the 721 (may be slightly less, but I doubt that by much).
DirectTivos are very heavily subsidized - Charlie may or may not choose to go that route. He obviously didn't with the 721.


----------



## James_F

> _Originally posted by DmitriA _
> *
> 
> No, that's a terrible assumption because the 522 will have 2 tuners. As such, it would need completely different software and hardware. *


How do you figure that one out? If the 508 is $250 then the 522 couldn't be more than $300. Otherwise why would you buy the 721? This is my point. How does the 522 fit into Dish's plans??? I don't get that.


----------



## DmitriA

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *How do you figure that one out? If the 508 is $250 then the 522 couldn't be more than $300. Otherwise why would you buy the 721? This is my point. How does the 522 fit into Dish's plans??? I don't get that. *


I told you - it's a 2 tuner. So you need special hardware for that AND modifications to the software to allow things like recording one channel while viewing another, switching from one tuner to another, etc. It's a totally different beast, IMHO.
So far, I see no difference between the 721 and the 522 except for the ethernet card (which currently doesn't do anything either)


----------



## James_F

You are not answering my question. I know its going to cost more than the 508, why have it when there is the 721? Or why have the 721? I don't understand why you need two 2 tuner PVRs that do the same thing...


----------



## Adam Richey

Just out of curiosity, what is the red button for that's right next to the Dish Home button on the 522 remote?


----------



## DmitriA

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *You are not answering my question. I know its going to cost more than the 508, why have it when there is the 721? Or why have the 721? I don't understand why you need two 2 tuner PVRs that do the same thing... *


Well, it's a little bit different. I mean why did they have various models of the receivers in the beginning - 2700, 3700, 4000, 5000, 6000, etc? Because the price and the feature set was a little bit different for each.

You have the same thing here - 721 will have Internet access and a little larger HD. 522 won't but will instead have the ability to deliver outputs from the 2 tuners to different TVs.


----------



## James_F

Ok, maybe I'll have to hold off judgment until the 522 arrives and we see how Dish positions it. I just can't imagine going to the 721 unless there is little price difference.... :shrug:


----------



## Richard King

> I don't understand why you need two 2 tuner PVRs that do the same thing...


The 522 will have two tuners, two modulators and the ability to feed two televisions at the same time, thereby eliminating the $4.99 monthly charge for the second television hook up. The drive will be able to feed either television and will be able to be commanded to record from either television (or remote control). I suspect it will also come with two UHF remotes and two UHF remote receivers in the box each on a different frequency. It is essentially two 501's (equal to two 40G drives) in one box.


----------



## James_F

I get the 522! If I can't buy a TiVo after the merger, it looks like the one for me, but I can't figure out what the 721 is for? Internet? Why spend the extra bucks on that...


----------



## DmitriA

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *I get the 522! If I can't buy a TiVo after the merger, it looks like the one for me, but I can't figure out what the 721 is for? Internet? Why spend the extra bucks on that... *


Yeah, I agree. It is very strange considering Charlie's own comments about WebTV and how he hasn't seen consumers really wanting Internet access on their TVs.


----------



## Jacob S

Interesting. I think the pricing of the Dish receivers will be as follows: 301 $99 508 $299 522 $399 721 $499 so I think the 522 will be $399, in between the 508 and 721. 

Did they have a price drop on the 508 down to $249? This would make the second price drop to my knowledge because it was $349 when it first came out, then they dropped it to $299 lately, but did not hear about it going down to $249. 

Questions I have are:

- does the 522 have internet access? It does have the red i interactive button on it, so if no internet access then what is that button for?

- does it really have two tuners allowing it to go to two tv's to watch two different shows at the same time and is there an extra 4.99 fee for that? if so then why did the 721 not come with two tv outputs? that is one thing that really upsets me about the 721.

- are they going to make a 721 with two tv out's? 

- if they do have two tv outs on the 522 then which tv gets the internet access? do two tv's have two different internet accesses as well? will the keyboard be uhf as well to allow this to work? i figure it would just be a one room internet deal, if it even has it at all.

- why would they have 2 tv outs on the 522 and not bring it out on the 721?

- what would the advantages be of the 721 seeing that much of a price difference between the two? would it be worth paying a lot more for the 721?


----------



## dlsnyder

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> *
> The 522 will have two tuners, two modulators and the ability to feed two televisions at the same time, thereby eliminating the $4.99 monthly charge for the second television hook up. *


If you currently have 2 TVs and replace both standalone IRDs with a single 522 it will pay for itself in 6.6 years! :lol:


----------



## Jacob S

That is if they even eliminate the $4.99/mo. second outlet fee.

It would not take 6.6 years considering you are also saving $10/mo. on the pvr function features.


----------



## Bill D

Let's remember the 721 was almost 9 months late coming to market, (I should know I desperately waited the entire time) and the price was a lot more then we all thought. By the time this hits the market 'next year' who knows what will be going on with everything including the merger.
I would also think that they would charge the extra 4.99 receiver charge for the dual output.


----------



## Richard King

> If you currently have 2 TVs and replace both standalone IRDs with a single 522 it will pay for itself in 6.6 years!


You obviously don't understand the idea behind such a box. It is not to save $4.99 per month to pay for the box, it is to reduce the cost of a new two receiver install by $4.99 to be more competitive with monthly cable fees. As for those who already have two receivers, you are correct, it makes little sense (not sence) to change over. :lol:



> I would also think that they would charge the extra 4.99 receiver charge for the dual output.


I don't think so. I think the main reason for the second receiver charge is to keep people from giving boxes to neighbors or friends and not getting *any* revenue off those boxes. At least under the current system, until they require a phone line hook up and enforce this requirement, they get the $4.99 per month. Additionally, the second box, just like the first, is subsidized and the $4.99 helps recoup this over a period of time.


----------



## dmodemd

I wouldnt be quick to assume they would drop the add'l receiver charge. They certainly could code it to not enable the RG-6 unless you have been authorized for an additional receiver. Heck the port may be assigned its own Receiver ID - a second smart card? They'll find a way to keep that revenue!!


----------



## Richard King

You could be right, but I have my doubts. I think the main target of such a box is their main competition, the cable companies. They want this box (and the also future 322 at a cheaper price) as a cable company killer application.


----------



## Jacob S

They could charge the same price for these two tuner receivers and then charge the extra monthly price if the customer CHOOSES to have that second tuner turned on. This would help make up for the cost of that second tuner and make a profit after a year or two and the customer would not have to pay extra for the hardware. Good deal for both Dish and the customer. Cable customers with digital cable have to pay more than that for each additional room connected.


----------



## AllieVi

The idea of a two-tuner box with signal outputs for each sounds good, but one advantage of having a separate box for the second TV will probably be lost. Unless both TV's are relatively close to the receiver (i.e., the second one is in another room just on the other side of a wall), higher-quality outputs (S-Video and composite) probably won't be usable. The RF output will be the only option for most people, and the modulators typically used only support monaural audio.

Other advantages of a dual-output receiver may override this limitation, but it's something to be aware of.


----------



## Richard King

> The RF output will be the only option for most people


I think that for well over 90% of the market out there this would be just fine, especially if it saves them the $4.99 monthly fee. The vast majority of my customers would be fine with RF and mono audio still. I have the S-video and stereo audio outputs of my D-VHS Dish unit feeding my main system and RF coax from the same box feeding the bedroom. I suspect the same would be done with these new boxes with the added advantage of the two tuners.


----------



## Jacob S

If they would implement the wireless transmitter to transmit that signal to the other tv sets in the house then it would not cost them much since they would do it in bulk, whether it would be just one tuner or multiple tuners. What would be the disadvantages of doing this vs. the advantages of doing this?


----------



## J. Allen Head

I'm also interested in the 522 and also in the JVC 9000 HD-PVR

Who needs internet ready receivers if you can't pick your own provider, then I would have to switch ISP's or pay Two different ISP's 

No Thanks

Unfortunately there is only one ISP in my area with local dial-up #'s Alltel


----------



## Jacob S

Why can't Dish realize that where satellite is usually at is where there are limited ISP's available without the major ones available in those areas?


----------



## abospaum

My understanding is that the $4.99 charge for additional receivers is to manage the smart cards. A receiver such as the 522 would probably have only one smartcard. How can they justify this fee if there is no additional smartcard.

I've had the arguement with Dish numerous times that they could double the number of subscribers if they would drop these fees because many families have multiple sets. Cable works with a cable ready TV and only the Digital or premium channels may not work without the box. Cable companies typically charge $5-$10 fees for receiver rentals but if you own your cable boxes they don't charge anything. Most cable companies frown upon their customers actually owning their own receivers. On the other hand I think most satellite subscribers do own their own equipment.

DISH claims that each household is allowed one SmartCard for free and that to maintain the programming for additional smartcards they need to charge a fee to cover their costs.


----------



## papillo-j

Help me understand this here.

It sounds to me like the 722 is made to have 2 tuners but only talk to 1 TV. This give you abilities like watching one channel while recording another.

It sounds like the 522 also has two tuners but is made to drive 2 TVs. This to me means that I should be comparing it to having 2 508s on 2 TVs in my house and not compared to the 722.

Do I have it wrong?

-J


----------



## Bill R

> _Originally posted by papillo-j _
> *Do I have it wrong?
> 
> -J *


J,

Except for the 722 (you meant 721) you have it correct.


----------



## Jacob S

(7) being the model number (2) being the tuners it has and (1) being that it has an output to 1 tv therefore its a (721)

5 - model number 2 - 2 tuners 2 - 2 tv's = 522

5 - model number 0 - 1 tuner w/out hard drive 1 - 1 tv = 501

508 - not 8 tv's


----------



## John_E

Will the RG6 distribution to the second receiver contain a stereo signal? Many will be hooking these up to HT systems and don't want monoral sound. On my current setup I feed all but one of my TV's via RG6 - but no stereo which cripples by A/V receiver.


----------



## Bill R

John,

It is likely that the 522 will NOT have stereo modulators. The cost to add stereo would be about $100 per modulator.


----------



## Kenster

Will the 522 have the ability to record two shows at once and will you be able to watch a previously recorded show while still recording two other shows? My dad has Dish but loves my DirecTV Ultimate TV. He might be a buyer for the 522 if it is as good as my Ultimate TV. Otherwise, he'll probably switch to DTV.


----------



## Jacob S

It will be able to record two shows at once and I think you will still be able to watch a prerecorded show while still recording the two other ones. I think the difference will be that you may not have pip on it and I dont know what kind of issues there will be having to watch what on which output how they have this worked out compared to the 721.


----------



## igleaner

Well finally they came to their senses and made it BLACK!


----------



## Bill R

> _Originally posted by igleaner _
> *Well finally they came to their senses and made it BLACK! *


Personally, I like the silver receivers. My silver 721 matches my silver JVC TV and silver JVC S-VCR (which doesn't get a lot of use anymore).

If you take a look at the electronics marketplace a lot of the high-end stuff is silver. I just think that the satellite receiver designers are going along with that trend.


----------



## igleaner

But would you still like silver if all your other components were black? If I had all silver components, I would agree with you. And, if silver is the new trend, then why is Dish going back to a black box?


----------



## Bill R

Igleaner,

I guess it is "high-end" (721s and 921s are silver) vs. "non high end" (most other DISH receivers are black). Take a look at the displays at the electronics stores. You will see that most of the "high end" stuff is silver (although there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason where the change from black to silver occurs). I don't think I have seen a HDTV that has a black cabinet.


----------



## Bill D

They should make it like SOny has their stuff, a choice of silver or black. I hate the silver, I have all black components. Now that I'm thinking of it, I think Sony should offer the Wega TV's in black.


----------



## DaYooper

I agree about the silver being a poor choice of color for the 721. If I do decide to get a 721, I'm going to give serious thought to giving it a nice coat of AV black paint to mathch the rest of my equipment.


----------



## Jacob S

Well maybe they should have a choice of colors for the consumer then instead of Charlie choosing the color for us?


----------



## igleaner

I finally get it! The only difference between the 721 and the 522 is the COLOR. 721, silver, 522, black. So what's taking them so long to offer this 522 unit?


----------

